# Post smoke burnt ends??



## JAEBR29 (May 30, 2021)

I finished my whole packer this morning. We only dug into the solely flat portion and I have saved the flat/point end in a Ziploc freezer bag for reheat ( currently in the fridge). Anyways I got to thinking, is it too late to do burnt ends? I've never done then before on brisket, but If it's not too late... Sounds good to try tomorrow. Any suggestions... Or is it too late for that?


----------



## kilo charlie (May 30, 2021)

Burnt ends are usually made by cutting up the left over brisket and resaucing or re rubbing themed putting them back in the smoker.. so you're in the perfect spot to make real burnt ends. 

A Google search should point you in the right direction! Good luck!


----------



## gmc2003 (May 30, 2021)

No issues doing burnt ends the next day. The only drawback is time lost. They'll take longer to cook.

Chris


----------

